# Haare zeichnen mit Illustrator



## Phocuz (4. Juni 2006)

Hi,
bin dabei in Illustrator ein Portrait zu zeichnen und hab ein Problem mit den Haaren. Ich hab versucht einzelne Strähnen reinzuzeichnen, aber irgendwie überzeugt mich das Ergebnis nicht. Mir fehlt die Idee das ganze realistisch aussehen zu lassen. Habt ihr da Ideen? 

Hab auch erst vor kurzem mit Illustator angefangen, deswegen würd ich mich auch ansonsten über Tips/Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen. Danke
Kann auch die .ai hochladen falls gewünscht.


----------



## focus_supreme (4. Juni 2006)

Naja. Kommt immer drauf an, wie aufwendig und wie realistisch du das Portät machen willst. Meiner Meinung nach braucht das Portät wie es grade im Moment is keine realistischen Haare, weils nciht dazu passen würde. 
Falls du insgesamt noch was am Portät ändern willst, dann versuch mehr mti Schattierung zu Arbeiten. Dazu dient dir auf jeden Fall das Verlaufsgitter, das Angleichungstool, und wenn deine Illustration groß genug is, kannst du auch mit einer dunklen fläche schummeln, über die du dann den Guasschen Weichzeichner rüberlässt.

hier noch n kleiner Link wo du dir einiges abschaun kannst:

http://www.susannepaschke.com/


----------



## Phocuz (4. Juni 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ja da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meine natürlich, dass die Haare stilistisch zum Rest passen sollten  
Der Link ist gut, obwohls für meine Zwecke schon wieder zu realistisch ist. Gibt es Tutorials in die Richtung?


----------



## focus_supreme (4. Juni 2006)

tutorials in die richtung sind immer etwas schwierig find ich . weil es da ncht nur rein um technik geht sondern jeder einen brutal anderen stil hat irgendwie.
spiel dich einfach n bisschen mit strähnen und auf diese legst du am besten einen verlauf, von hell auf dünkelbraun oder so. wenn du die strähnen auf die braune fläche der haar platziert hast setzt du inder transparenzpalette die transparenz n bisschen runter und schalte auf multiplizieren oder so, dann könnte es schon gehen.


----------



## Phocuz (5. Juni 2006)

focus_supreme hat gesagt.:
			
		

> tutorials in die richtung sind immer etwas schwierig find ich . weil es da ncht nur rein um technik geht sondern jeder einen brutal anderen stil hat irgendwie.
> spiel dich einfach n bisschen mit strähnen und auf diese legst du am besten einen verlauf, von hell auf dünkelbraun oder so. wenn du die strähnen auf die braune fläche der haar platziert hast setzt du inder transparenzpalette die transparenz n bisschen runter und schalte auf multiplizieren oder so, dann könnte es schon gehen.



Hab ich schon probiert , mir fehlt die richtige Idee. Irgendwer müsste mich in die richtige Richtung schubsen


----------



## focus_supreme (5. Juni 2006)

ich bin auch grad dabei, für die fh ein selbsprotät zu vektorisieren, und ich muss sagen ich hatte auch wahnsinnig probleme. nachdem aber mein ganzes protät eher einer 'puppe' gleichen sollte hab ich für die haare einfach einzlne braune flächen genommen (denn meine haare sind 9 mm lang) und hab zwischen den braunabstufungen einfach ne angleichnung erstellt.


----------



## focus_supreme (6. Juni 2006)

hab noch was schönes für dich gefunden

http://www.ndesign-studio.com/resources/tutorials/tracing_people.htm


----------



## der_Jan (6. Juni 2006)

Auf http://www.3dtotal.com sind ein paar Tutorials zum Haare zeichnen. Die sind allerdings 1. Für Photoshop und Pixel gemacht, und 2. viel zu realistisch, allerdings erklären die auch ganz gut, wobei es bei den Haaren ankommt.


----------

